# The Sarah Jane Adventures - Ep 1 - 1/2/2007



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

"Invasion of the Bane"

This looks like it could be interesting. It definitely has a Doctor Who feel.

Good to see K-9

I found it interesting that Sarah Jane lives on Bannerman Road.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Okay, that's not a bad spoiler. Haven't wartched it yet.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Should I have put "spoiler" in the thread title even though I dated it?
I think you will enjoy it.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Naw, you're fine.


----------



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

I haven't seen this episode (and probably won't unless it comes to American TV), but anyone who's seen the recent Doctor Who episode with Sarah Jane Smith and K-9 wouldn't really consider that a "spoiler".


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I thought for sure they'd end up naming the "archetype" boy "Archie".


----------



## porges (Feb 28, 2001)

It's the kid's show that Doctor Who used to be, with the current show's production values. Which is fine but I don't think I'll be continuingwith it, unless I start hearing there's more to it.


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

I *think* these are reruns from an original run in the 90's. If I recall correctly, it was on for maybe a season and that was it.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

pkscout said:


> I *think* these are reruns from an original run in the 90's. If I recall correctly, it was on for maybe a season and that was it.


This is a new show: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarah_Jane_Smith

There was a pilot made in 1981 for a show called "K-9 and Company" that never became a series: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K-9_and_Company

There's another show being developed now called "K-9 Adventures": http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K-9_Adventures


----------



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

K-9 and Company was pretty bad. I hope this is a lot better


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

busyba said:


> I thought for sure they'd end up naming the "archetype" boy "Archie".


That's what I thought, my second guess being John, since that was the name The Doctor used, and she had strong feelings for him.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

It wasn't bad. I have to admit, though--it felt like Doctor Who in almost every level. It didn't have the Doctor, but it had every other aspect of Doctor Who. I hope it stays interesting and unique, rather than just being a copy of a popular show.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

So did anyone else notice the alien at the beginning that Sarah Jane helps get home is visually the same as "Mary" in Torchwood's Greeks Bearing Gifts S01e07?
( a lil less scary in the tummy details)

Bets for "on purpose vs recycling CGI"?

Diane


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> So did anyone else notice the alien at the beginning that Sarah Jane helps get home is visually the same as "Mary" in Torchwood's Greeks Bearing Gifts S01e07?
> ( a lil less scary in the tummy details)
> 
> Bets for "on purpose vs recycling CGI"?
> ...


I noticed. I don't think it was supposed to be the same species; my money's on recycling.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

dianebrat said:


> So did anyone else notice the alien at the beginning that Sarah Jane helps get home is visually the same as "Mary" in Torchwood's Greeks Bearing Gifts S01e07?
> ( a lil less scary in the tummy details)
> 
> Bets for "on purpose vs recycling CGI"?
> ...


It was--but wasn't the character on Torchwood a prisoner or something? There's no guarantee that there aren't peaceful members of that society as well.

Or, I could just be retconning recylced CGI. Who knows?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

doom1701 said:


> It was--but wasn't the character on Torchwood a prisoner or something? There's no guarantee that there aren't peaceful members of that society as well.
> 
> Or, I could just be retconning recylced CGI. Who knows?


Wait, I'm confused.... was it the alien who hooked up with Tosh or was it the alien who was one of the "fairies" who were protecting the little girl? I thought it was the fairy alien. Maybe I'm wrong. :-/


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

busyba said:


> Wait, I'm confused.... was it the alien who hooked up with Tosh or was it the alien who was one of the "fairies" who were protecting the little girl? I thought it was the fairy alien. Maybe I'm wrong. :-/


No, you're probably right--I think I'm mixing my aliens up.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

doom1701 said:


> No, you're probably right--I think I'm mixing my aliens up.


Yeah, watch enough sci-fi and that can happen. 

I just went back and rechecked and it turns out though that you were right. The fairy aliens were really nasty looking creatures, I was way off. 

Screen shots to follow....


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Here's Tosh's girlfriend:









Here's Sarah Jane's poet friend:









Here's a "fairy" alien:


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

This wasn't too bad. I really need subtitles with all the kids' slang. I'm pretty sure there won't be much gay sex in *this* Doctor Who spinoff.


----------



## MMG (Dec 11, 1999)

I just need BBC start dates for my Outlook calendar for Series 3 (New) Dr. Who, Series 2 Torchwood and Series 1 Sarah Jane Adventures. Anybody???


----------



## edc (Mar 24, 2002)

MMG said:


> I just need BBC start dates for my Outlook calendar for Series 3 (New) Dr. Who, Series 2 Torchwood and Series 1 Sarah Jane Adventures. Anybody???


Not announced, not announced, and not announced. 

Doctor Who S3 is filming now and will air late spring/early summer.

The SJS series (ten half hours) starts filming in April.

Torchwood S2 starts filming after that.


----------



## tirofiban (Feb 15, 2003)

It's more of a children's show, but good.

Elisabeth Sladen played one of my favorite companions. I even saw her at a Dr. Who convention in 1983. I never got to see K9 and company, so it's good to see her in this series. 

I love all her gadgets. All she needs is a utility belt and you could call her batgirl.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

edc said:


> Not announced, not announced, and not announced.
> 
> Doctor Who S3 is filming now and will air late spring/early summer.
> 
> ...


Since the first episode of SJA has aired, I'd think that there are more already completed so they could air now!

Please provide a link to your info about these.

TV.com indicates that the series will start in spring 2007, which to me indicates that it will start filming before that.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

JimSpence said:


> Since the first episode of SJA has aired, I'd think that there are more already completed so they could air now!
> 
> Please provide a link to your info about these.
> 
> TV.com indicates that the series will start in spring 2007, which to me indicates that it will start filming before that.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/pressoffice/pressreleases/stories/2006/09_september/14/sarah.shtml

Sarah Jane Smith Adventures: Filming begins next month on location in Wales, with the series going into production in spring 2007.

Doctor Who: Russell T Davies' hugely successful Doctor Who has a Christmas Special due this year, with a third series broadcast in Spring 2007.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/pressoffice/pressreleases/stories/2006/08_august/10/doctorwho.shtml

Doctor Who: The new series, which commences filming this week, also marks the debut of newcomer [...]

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/wales/6172167.stm

Torchwood: Filming for the second series is due to start in Cardiff next spring and the programmes will screen later in 2007.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Thanks. Those filming start times are a bit different than what was reported by edc.


----------



## edc (Mar 24, 2002)

JimSpence said:


> Since the first episode of SJA has aired, I'd think that there are more already completed so they could air now!


For better or worse, the Brits don't do television type things the way we do 

Unlike us, the holidays are a big family viewing time. Since shows don't run on a September - May timeline, people are just used to a gap existing between series. Further, the best exposure any series can get is to have something on the air during the Christmas / New Year's holidays. That was why it was decided to do a "Christmas Special Pilot" despite the fact the SJA series was not planned to air until after "Doctor Who."



dswallow said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/pressoffice/pressreleases/stories/2006/09_september/14/sarah.shtml
> 
> Sarah Jane Smith Adventures: Filming begins next month on location in Wales, with the series going into production in spring 2007.


That was from September of 2006, and referred to filming of the "pilot," (not actually a pilot, since the series was commisioned simultaneously) which just aired.

==

The pilot always was separate from the ten half hours (five two-part stories) comprising the SJSA. They haven't even decided whether they will keep the title for the ongoing series (since "Sarah Jane Adventures" is too long for their program guides) yet. The "mid-April" date has been kicking around, and was confirmed by Russell T. Davies in the latest "Doctor Who Monthly" (even in the Internet age, still the best source of "Doctor Who"-related info)

http://sarahjanetv.blogspot.com/



> it's revealed exactly who will be writing the series proper of SJA - set to hit our screens later in the year. Russell T Davies is down to write one of the two part adventures (work commitments permitting); whereas his co-creator, Gareth Roberts, will be scripting two complete stories (so, four episodes in total).
> 
> Another writer, Phil Ford, is set to pen one two-part adventure. Ford has recently written for the new CGI Captain Scarlet series, and for the dramas "Bad Girls", "Footballer's Wives" and the twice weekly soap, "The Bill". The writer of the series' last two-part adventure has yet to be revealled.
> 
> Finally, DWM confirms what Sarah-Jane.TV has known for a while now; filming on the series begins around mid April, for transmission on BBC One later in the year.


My guess is "Doctor Who S3" premieres April 7, and runs through June 30.

SJSA could then start anywhere from mid-July to early August and run through late September or the first week of October.

Torchwood then would run roughly the same time it did this year, October to December, which fits the schedules nicely, with the finale airing around the holidays/New Years.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Thanks again for the updates. I'll just have to keep watching for the new episodes.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

A couple days ago I was following up to see when all my favorite UK shows started up and noticed I missed the official start of The Sarah Jane Adventures back in early October. There've been 10 episodes so far (which apparently is the full season). I've watched the first 4 of the season and they're enjoyable and fun. The one thing that really bothers me is the blah music they're using. I think it'd work much better with the original Doctor Who music opening and closing the show. Oh well...


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Wow - spoilers for TWO shows at once. Some kind of record?

Oh and Jim, did you mean 200*8* in the title?

BTW, the new series of DW is expected to start Easter weekend (March '08) according to the BBC, but it's not written in stone.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Oh and Jim, did you mean 200*8* in the title?


No, he meant 2007. The pilot was shown at the beginning of the year and the 10 episodes of the season began airing in October.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Tony, check the date of the first post. 

Thanks for the info about the show.
Will it be shown on some channel in the US?


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

That'll teach me not to look! Sorry guys.

I have no info about the US, but if the previous series are anything to go by, I think it's almost a lock that it will be shown somewhere.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Hey, don't feel sorry. I wouldn't have known that new episodes were available. 


Spoiler



Time to fire up Azureus.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

I knew - I've got the first few on my hard disk 

Not watched yet, but it DOES seem more kid-friendly.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

They will be something to watch now that the networks seem to have gone into reruns.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Okay, I watched all 10 episodes (5 plots). Quite good in my opinion. Very kid friendly, except for the aliens. 

If you want to discuss the episodes, I suggest you put everything in spoilers here or create new episode specific spoiler threads.


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

Just watched the first episode on BBC/Canada and I must say Elisabeth Sladen held up pretty good over the years. (born 1 February 1948) 

As for the the show? It made my weekly must watch list, but I have a soft spot for British science fiction.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Unless I missed it totally, this debuted on the Sci Fi Channel last night.

I enjoyed it 

I'm a little late to Doctor Who, so I have no idea who Sarah Jane was/is or if she was featured in an earlier incarnation of Doctor Who. Definitely kid friendly but still fun TV. Those Brits. and Russel T Davies - it still amazes me he went from Queer as Folk to Doctor Who - but hey.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yes, Sarah Jane was on the original show, arguably the most popular companion ever, spanning late Jon Pertwee through early Tom Baker.

I also kept expecting the name "Archie".


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I liked it too. Season Pass set.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> Unless I missed it totally, this debuted on the Sci Fi Channel last night.
> 
> I enjoyed it
> 
> I'm a little late to Doctor Who, so I have no idea who Sarah Jane was/is or if she was featured in an earlier incarnation of Doctor Who. Definitely kid friendly but still fun TV. Those Brits. and Russel T Davies - it still amazes me he went from Queer as Folk to Doctor Who - but hey.


I just saw it too. I don't have BBC or BBCA, which is where I assume the other posters saw it (or maybe torrents). I thought the premier was OK. I'll definitely stick around for another week. Like you,I am a latecomer -- the only Dr. Who I have seen has been what has aired on SciFi and I really don't know about SJ either. This show may be a bit juvenille, but it is still entertaining, judging by the first episode.


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

SP stays!


----------



## fergiej (Oct 9, 2002)

Am I the only one who kept thinking "Slurm"? This ep reminded me ALOT of the Futurama Slurm Factory Ep. So far, I like it OK. I need more than this one episode to know for sure, though.


----------



## orome (Dec 30, 2004)

fergiej said:


> Am I the only one who kept thinking "Slurm"?


Nope. Fortunately, there were no singing vertically-challenged folk.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

RFewatched this over the weekend. Seems like it should be a pretty good Doctor Who spinoff for kids. They can lose Kelcie, though. I just hope I never see the sonic lipstick again.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

Not sure about this one yet. Might be too much kids. Even the TiVo genre says "kids".


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> They can lose Kelcie, though.


OMG what an annoying character. I noticed they left it ambiguous as to whether she'd be returning -- since she seemed to disregard the whole adventure as not having really happened, and wasn't with the others at the end. Maybe they wanted to gauge viewer response before deciding if they'd bring her back?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Their alien-killing solution was pathetically hokey. I hope the show improves.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I found the series no less hokey than Doctor Who is and has been.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

What kind of car does Sarah Jane drive? It's very cool.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

PJO1966 said:


> What kind of car does Sarah Jane drive? It's very cool.


Not as cool as Bessie was.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

fergiej said:


> Am I the only one who kept thinking "Slurm"? This ep reminded me ALOT of the Futurama Slurm Factory Ep. So far, I like it OK. I need more than this one episode to know for sure, though.


It was rather slurmy. Although anytime a story has kids visiting a junk food factory where things go badly, its going to reflect Charlie and the Chocolate Factory too.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fry_and_the_Slurm_Factory

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Willy_Wonka_&_the_Chocolate_Factory

BTW, what did you think of the sonic lipstick?


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

PJO1966 said:


> What kind of car does Sarah Jane drive? It's very cool.


This forum says it's a Nissan Figaro.

IIRC, that thread also has a post from a person who owns one, and he invites people to come by the Figaro owner's event which is coming up in May, if they want to get a photo of themselves posing by an Emerald Green (that's the official name of the colour of SJ's car).

Very nice invite for those Whovians who live in that part of the UK!

Jan


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Is the main girl related to Harry Potter? They have the same eyes and mouth.


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

Dang! I went to check the To Do List in the middle of the episode and my TiVo dumped the buffer! (Yeah, I know, never watch out of the buffer -- but I thought I had set up a Season pass).

So I had to watch the rest off You Tube.

The Slitheen are always such fun!


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

For some reason my season pass for Doctor Who wasn't set up. Thank god the DirecTV boxes have more than a half hour buffer!


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

IndyJones1023 said:


> For some reason my season pass for Doctor Who wasn't set up. Thank god the DirecTV boxes have more than a half hour buffer!


I find these shows that I watch from elsewhere and have no reason to set up season passes for actually are regularly recorded via suggestions... though I guess your receiver wouldn't...


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Ew, no thanks.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Does anyone know... - other than the pilot, 
are all the rest of the series episodes only 30 minutes?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Cainebj said:


> Does anyone know... - other than the pilot,
> are all the rest of the series episodes only 30 minutes?


The series consists of 10 2-parter episodes, each 30 minutes. So there's 5 hour-long stories.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I read somewhere that yes, they're all 30 minute episodes.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks gentlemen - I wasn't sure if my Sci Fi SP screwed up or if the episode Friday night was only 30 minutes


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Why is there no thread for the second episode? This thread is not titled for the series as a whole.

Jan


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

Don't know if this series rate a new thread for each episode. But I could be wrong 

Feel free to start one


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I haven't seen the second episode yet, otherwise I would start one. I would prefer to keep a separate thread for each episode.


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

jones07 said:


> Feel free to start one


Started.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Thanks!

Jan


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Time to start thinking about clearing space so that in a couple weeks you'll have room for the Sarah Jane Adventures marathon.

Check your Tivo for local time listings.

SCI FI EAST Dec. 16, 2008

09:30 AM

SARAH JANE ADVENTURES, THE

INVASION OF THE BANE (XMAS)

11:00 AM

SARAH JANE ADVENTURES, THE

REVENGE OF THE SLITHEEN - PART 1

11:30 AM

SARAH JANE ADVENTURES, THE

REVENGE OF THE SLITHEEN - PART 2

12:00 PM

SARAH JANE ADVENTURES, THE

EYE OF THE GORGON - PART 1

12:30 PM

SARAH JANE ADVENTURES, THE

EYE OF THE GORGON - PART 2

01:00 PM

SARAH JANE ADVENTURES, THE

WARRIORS OF KUDLAK - PART 1

01:30 PM

SARAH JANE ADVENTURES, THE

WARRIORS OF KUDLAK - PART 2

02:00 PM

SARAH JANE ADVENTURES, THE

WHATEVER HAPPENED TO SARAH JANE - PART 1

02:30 PM

SARAH JANE ADVENTURES, THE

WHATEVER HAPPENED TO SARAH JANE - PART 2

03:00 PM

SARAH JANE ADVENTURES, THE

THE LOST BOY - PART 1

03:30 PM

SARAH JANE ADVENTURES, THE

THE LOST BOY - PART 2

http://www.scifi.com/schedulebot/index.php3?date=16-DEC-2008&feed_req=

Also airing that morning...

08:00 AM DOCTOR WHO - SEASON 3 THE RUNAWAY BRIDE


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Any word on the Sarah Jane Adventures series 3 airing on Syfy, BBC America, etc. ?

I found a Netflix listing for it, but with a mention that a DVD is not yet available.

http://www.netflix.com/Movie/The_Sarah_Jane_Adventures_Season_3/70128732


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

I checked again..same results.

Any updates?



DianaMo said:


> Any word on the Sarah Jane Adventures series 3 airing on Syfy, BBC America, etc. ?
> 
> I found a Netflix listing for it, but with a mention that a DVD is not yet available.
> 
> http://www.netflix.com/Movie/The_Sarah_Jane_Adventures_Season_3/70128732


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

DianaMo said:


> Any word on the Sarah Jane Adventures series 3 airing on Syfy, BBC America, etc. ?
> 
> I found a Netflix listing for it, but with a mention that a DVD is not yet available.
> 
> http://www.netflix.com/Movie/The_Sarah_Jane_Adventures_Season_3/70128732


You're talking about season 3 airing, and I haven't seen season 2! When did that air?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

I think they aired in the UK in the second half of the year. Season 1 in 2007, 2 in 2008, 3 in 2009.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

john4200 said:


> I think they aired in the UK in the second half of the year. Season 1 in 2007, 2 in 2008, 3 in 2009.


But season 2 never aired in the U.S., correct?


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

nirisahn said:


> But season 2 never aired in the U.S., correct?


Correct, but it is out on DVD. And there are, as always, ahem, other ways.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

lambertman said:


> ... And there are, as always, ahem, other ways.


I prefer to leave those for things I can't get from other sources. Fortunately, Netflix has the dvds and I just put them at the top of my queue.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

> "Contrary to press reports today we can confirm that no new episodes of The Sarah Jane Adventures will be filmed following the tragic death of actress Elisabeth Sladen in April, 2011. *As a tribute to Elisabeth the six episodes that were recorded with her last year will be broadcast on CBBC at a date to be confirmed.*"


http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/dw/news/bulletin_110504_03/The_Sarah_Jane_Adventures

I'd like to see this series on BBC Am, Syfy, PBS, WGN...

Sarah Jane Adventures page
http://www.bbc.co.uk/cbbc/sja/


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

DianaMo said:


> ...I'd like to see this series on BBC Am, Syfy, PBS, WGN...


I would also like to see this series, or at least the parts that were not shown previously on the then SciFi (now Syfy) channel.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

The first three seasons are out on DVD in the US.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Netflix has some of the SJA via DVD.


----------

